

The Hilarious Twitter Bot You Should Be Following  - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/photolists/2011/06/04/the-best-twitter-bot-you-should-be-following/

======
rhdoenges
I was already following it, I'm not sure why, and this context really helps.

------
nametoremember
That is something I do not want to follow.

